# How do you roll (work clothes)?



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

No comments on your timberline boots shined or not.:laughing:

..but as far as uniform?


Button up, golf shirt, t-shirt?

Tuck or no tuck?

Pants: Denim, canvas, cargo?


Thanks.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

NOTE TO ALL AMERICANS: 

If it doesnt have buttons, dont tuck it in.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I was always a t-shirt and jeans person, no tucking. Sweat shirt in the Winter. Carhartt coat on top of that if it's really cold.

A little while back I switched from jeans to Duluth Trading fire hose pants, I like them a lot.

I also switched from always wearing Red Wing boots to usually wearing sneakers since I am doing mainly inside residential work.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Im wearing work boots with a rubber heel and toecap, double front jeans, company polo and carhartt jacket. What are you wearing sailor boy?


----------



## Darrinf205 (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

V-neck shirts all the same color. No logo since i cannot afford. Carpenter jeans since i like the extra pockets and hammer holder. Redwing boots.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I look like a sweetheart.

Cargo pants, polished work boots, shaved, 8AM I smell nice. Full blown shirt, buttoned up except for the one near the collar. Sleeves rolled up twice. Tucked in of course. 

Everything clean at the start of day.

Somebody you wouldn't mind having in your home.

I should find a pic eh?

Darn: Darrinf205 found a pic while I was typing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

daveEM said:


> I look like a sweetheart.
> 
> Cargo pants, polished work boots, shaved, 8AM I smell nice. Full blown shirt, buttoned up except for the one near the collar. Tucked in of course.



I specifically got into the trade so that I don't have to shave everyday. I'm a once a weeker lol


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Nevermind...


Be honest. We can handle it.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I wear a wife beater and cut off shorts. No jk
99% of the time I have carhart cotton pants. And a company t shirt.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

sometimes, i work nekkid. its not for those who are sqeamish or faint of heart.

honestly, khaki's, tennies, and a tshirt. that's dressed up.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Random t-shirt, jeans or canvas LL Bean Katahdin pants (awesome btw), when it gets colder i put on a "waffle-top" thermal over the t-shirt, and right now Timberland Pro work boots. If it is really chilly, then I put a hoody or a fleece over the thermal shirt.

ETA: haven't shaved since January 1st. I hit my neck with a beard trimmer once a week, and trim the beard with a #4 on a hair trimmer once a month or so. Keeps it tidy enough.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Random t-shirt, jeans or canvas LL Bean Katahdin pants (awesome btw), when it gets colder i put on a "waffle-top" thermal over the t-shirt, and right now Timberland Pro work boots. If it is really chilly, then I put a hoody or a fleece over the thermal shirt.
> 
> ETA: haven't shaved since January 1st. I hit my neck with a beard trimmer once a week, and trim the beard with a #4 on a hair trimmer once a month or so. Keeps it tidy enough.


Fear the beard


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Dress pants, white shirt and tie....


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

3xdad said:


> Button up, golf shirt, t-shirt?
> 
> Tuck or no tuck?
> 
> ...


 
Golf shirt.

No tuck.

Denim.

Welcome.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> Fear the beard


Friggin right. Here is me pulling a JLarson in my usual work clothes (though the white undershirt is an anomaly. Usually I wear regular t-shirts, but was expecting to have to throw that one away when I was done)


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

redwing steel-toes, carhart overalls, long sleeve t-shirt, high dexterity gloves...


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

When I was on the tools I tended to wear a shirt with a collar and when i did service work a button shirt.
Construction any shirt tucked in.
Always tuck my shirt tails in when using tools as loose clothing can get caught up.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Do i look fat in this black T?

~CS~


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

We went with a tan shirt it does not show dirt as bad the camo hat is optional it was from one of our suppliers. Clean shaven or trimmed mustache no beards.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

rewire said:


> We went with a tan shirt it does not show dirt as bad the camo hat is optional it was from one of our suppliers. Clean shaven or trimmed mustache no beards.
> View attachment 29510


So as long as I have a beard, I can never work for Mr. Rewire? How sad. 

I have done work for 2 multi-millionaires this week, and both of them were quite happy with my courtesy, personality, and quality of work, beard and all. :thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

rewire said:


> we went with a tan shirt it does not show dirt as bad the camo hat is optional it was from one of our suppliers. Clean shaven or trimmed mustache no chin.
> View attachment 29510


fify.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

****ies (usually shorts, pants on occasion and when mandatory), white tee (always bright white use the old to clean tools and weapons) and a button up ****ies shirt (most days), Timberland or Dr.Martin's electrician boots. during the winter I wear ****ies (usually shorts, pants on occasion and when mandatory ), white tee (always bright white use the old to clean tools and weapons) and a button up ****ies shirt (most days), Timberland or Dr.Martin's electrician boots.
edit: Why is it ****ies?? its a brand... D I C K I E S


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Like that hack, those fire hose cargos. And a really torn up competitors or suppliers T-shirt. :laughing: Sometimes a long sleeve if I'm welding. Ariat boots.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

rewire said:


> We went with a tan shirt it does not show dirt as bad the camo hat is optional it was from one of our suppliers. Clean shaven or trimmed mustache no beards.
> View attachment 29510


why isn't that guy installing an in-use cover ?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I've worked on some jobs where people show up dressed like Magnum P.I. I guess it just depends on what kind of work it is...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

wildleg said:


> why isn't that guy installing an in-use cover ?


Why would he? It's not a wet location, it's more of a "damp" location.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wildleg said:


> why isn't that guy installing an in-use cover ?


Yup , those covers bite.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Bugz11B said:


> ****ies (usually shorts, pants on occasion and when mandatory), white tee (always bright white use the old to clean tools and weapons) and a button up ****ies shirt (most days), Timberland or Dr.Martin's electrician boots. during the winter I wear ****ies (usually shorts, pants on occasion and when mandatory ), white tee (always bright white use the old to clean tools and weapons) and a button up ****ies shirt (most days), Timberland or Dr.Martin's electrician boots.
> edit: Why is it ****ies?? its a brand... D I C K I E S


Damn, that's funny right there.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

3xdad said:


> Damn, that's funny right there.


I had to flex my brain muscle to decipher all that censorship


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

uconduit said:


> I had to flex my brain muscle to decipher all that censorship


:laughing:
Yeah, at first i thought he was calling us p u ssies.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

wildleg said:


> why isn't that guy installing an in-use cover ?


 he is not installing the cover but replacing it with an in use.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

we _untuck_ during ditch work....~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think the company that makes my uniform also appears to make cheerleader outfits. I typed in the manufacturer for a picture and got a bunch of photos like this :whistling2:: 










Navy FR shirt button down shirt, navy FR pants. Always tucked in. Same uniform I've worn for years, except with different companies the color of the shirt changes.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> So as long as I have a beard, I can never work for Mr. Rewire? How sad.
> 
> I have done work for 2 multi-millionaires this week, and both of them were quite happy with my courtesy, personality, and quality of work, beard and all. :thumbup::whistling2:


Maybe you have a face that needs A BEARD :whistling2:


----------



## HadItUpToHere (Aug 16, 2013)

Steel toes, brown Carhartt coveralls + t shirt.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

rewire said:


> Maybe you have a face that needs A BEARD :whistling2:


Nope. I'm just a stud, brah.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I specifically got into the trade so that I don't have to shave everyday.


:laughing: 

Sometimes I could pose as an Amish guy.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

cowboy boots, worn blue jeans, T-shirt [w/pocket 4 cigs], bandanna on head [color coordinated w/shirt] & pony tail with black ties every 6 inches.

things I don't wear for work:
1.) a tool pouch


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Big John said:


> I think the company that makes my uniform also appears to make cheerleader outfits. I typed in the manufacturer for a picture and got a bunch of photos like this :whistling2::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like having coworkers like that to help you forget how to use a screwdriver.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Nope. I'm just a stud, brah.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

chewy said:


> NOTE TO ALL AMERICANS:
> 
> If it doesnt have buttons, dont tuck it in.


Bollocks.

Never take legal, medical, financial or fashion advice from an electrician.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

I just started going commando about three months ago and love it. I got sick of my boxers riding up and bunching into my crotch. 
The bad part is now my skid marks are on my pants now and when I squat down I can smell my ass a little bit from the skid marks being on my jeans.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

eejack said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> Never take legal, medical, financial or fashion advice from an electrician.


 Man, if you'd also added "political advice" then we'd be out of options and would have to close the forum. :laughing:

I tuck in my t-shirts. I feel like a slob when I don't.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Dash Dingo said:


> I just started going commando about three months ago and love it. I got sick of my boxers riding up and bunching into my crotch. The bad part is now my skid marks are on my pants now and when I squat down I can smell my ass a little bit from the skid marks being on my jeans.


way , way , way TMI , lol !


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Dash Dingo said:


> I just started going commando about three months ago and love it. I got sick of my boxers riding up and bunching into my crotch.


Solution: Hygiene (ie. wash your arse) and boxer *briefs.*


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

3xdad said:


> No comments on your timberline boots shined or not.:laughing:
> 
> ..but as far as uniform?
> 
> ...




Carhart utility shorts (grey, green, brown) and company t-shirt (yellow, or mostly navy blue). Plus sneakers when I can because it makes no sense to run around a persons house with a pair of muddy Timberlands plus they'll ware you down over the course of days, weeks, months, and years. Company hoodies in the fall and winter and occasionally the 3-season jacket.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Depends on the day. Usually boots, jeans, hi vis yellow t shirt. Some days it's a full body coverall.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Dash Dingo said:


> I just started going commando about three months ago and love it. I got sick of my boxers riding up and bunching into my crotch.
> The bad part is now my skid marks are on my pants now and when I squat down I can smell my ass a little bit from the skid marks being on my jeans.




Leave me out of this! :laughing:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

rewire said:


> no beards.
> View attachment 29510


Ah, the old "cloak of concealment" theory, eh?

Where have I heard that one?


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

flyboy said:


> Ah, the old "cloak of concealment" theory, eh?
> 
> Where have I heard that one?


 past studies, have shown that when mock juries are presented with pictures of men accused of crimes like rape, the juries are much more likely to believe the bearded man is guilty. A 2004 study from researchers at Montclair State University in New Jersey asked 371 people to “sketch the face of a criminal offender. Eighty-two percent of the sketches contained some form of facial hair.”


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

rewire said:


> past studies, have shown that when mock juries are presented with pictures of men accused of crimes like rape, the juries are much more likely to believe the bearded man is guilty. A 2004 study from researchers at Montclair State University in New Jersey asked 371 people to &#147;sketch the face of a criminal offender. Eighty-two percent of the sketches contained some form of facial hair.&#148;


Do you not allow beards?


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Do you not allow beards?


 No beard policy.


----------



## rufusTfirefly (Jul 19, 2013)

Wolverine knock off Redwings, jeans, tshirt, beard, and on current site nomex coveralls


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

rewire said:


> No beard policy.


 Lolz


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Lolz


 it's a great way to weed out potential problems a guy that puts a beard ahead of feeding his family is going to be a headache down the road. we prefer guys who are ready to get with the program.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

flyboy said:


> Dress pants, white shirt and tie....


Some day, it will happen for me too. :thumbsup:


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

btharmy said:


> some day, it will happen for me too. :thumbsup:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

rewire said:


> past studies, have shown that when mock juries are presented with pictures of men accused of crimes like rape, the juries are much more likely to believe the bearded man is guilty. A 2004 study from researchers at Montclair State University in New Jersey asked 371 people to “sketch the face of a criminal offender. Eighty-two percent of the sketches contained some form of facial hair.”


Yeah, just look at all these murderers, rapists and drug dealers I found pictures of online.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

rewire said:


> past studies, have shown that when mock juries are presented with pictures of men accused of crimes like rape, the juries are much more likely to believe the bearded man is guilty. A 2004 study from researchers at Montclair State University in New Jersey asked 371 people to “sketch the face of a criminal offender. Eighty-two percent of the sketches contained some form of facial hair.”


Do you have a policy against hiring black people?


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

btharmy said:


> Yeah, just look at all these murderers, rapists and drug dealers I found pictures of online.


 I really, and I mean really, don't care. I an following a system that has a proven track record of success for electrical service companies . I am not going to try and alter that system especially when I have seen the positive results .


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

farlsincharge said:


> Do you have a policy against hiring black people?


****


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

rewire said:


> I really, and I mean really, don't care. I an following a system that has a proven track record of success for electrical service companies . I am not going to try and alter that system especially when I have seen the positive results .


It is obvious you are steadfast in your methods of doing business. Hiring employees can be a sensitive situation in this economy. I doubt you could get away with that if someone really wanted to push the issue. As far as I know, If a person can physically perform the task required to fill the position and you deny them based on having a beard or not, you will have the EEOC and AFL-CIO so far up your a**, you wont be walking right for months.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Friggin right. Here is me pulling a JLarson in my usual work clothes (though the white undershirt is an anomaly. Usually I wear regular t-shirts, but was expecting to have to throw that one away when I was done)


i knew Lane Staley wasn't dead.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Summer - clean shaven, head and face
Winter - head full of hair, full beard

I really can imagine a customer that does not understand that.

Right now I have a two week growth of beard, hunting season has started and winter is on the way. If I could not grow a beard in the winter I would quit and go work for someone with common sense. 

Men need to be men.
Ladies need to be ladies.
Others need worry about fashion.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

btharmy said:


> It is obvious you are steadfast in your methods of doing business. Hiring employees can be a sensitive situation in this economy. I doubt you could get away with that if someone really wanted to push the issue. As far as I know, If a person can physically perform the task required to fill the position and you deny them based on having a beard or not, you will have the EEOC and AFL-CIO so far up your a**, you wont be walking right for months.


 A beard is not a protected class


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

What if I had a beard for religous reasons?


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

drsparky said:


> Summer - clean shaven, head and face
> Winter - head full of hair, full beard
> 
> I really can imagine a customer that does not understand that.
> ...


 And I would be happy to see someone like you go.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

drsparky said:


> Summer - clean shaven, head and face Winter - head full of hair, full beard I really can imagine a customer that does not understand that. Right now I have a two week growth of beard, hunting season has started and winter is on the way. If I could not grow a beard in the winter I would quit and go work for someone with common sense. Men need to be men. Ladies need to be ladies. Others need worry about fashion.


Oh yeah I always gotta get the deer slayer beard going before October. If it was a safety issue I could I see the need for being clean shaven. But my sites are bad places to have bad days and a beard doesn't change anything


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

chewy said:


> What if I had a beard for religous reasons?


You can have a beard for medical or religious reasons. our policy allows for this.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

rewire said:


> And I would be happy to see someone like you go.


 So bottom line is beards are okay for working on sensitive communications equipment and also for working with some of the most impressive industrial technology in the world but unacceptable for your fledgling service company. Got it

I'd love to read your employee handbook. You have it on PDF?


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

rewire said:


> past studies, have shown that when mock juries are presented with pictures of men accused of crimes like rape, the juries are much more likely to believe the bearded man is guilty. A 2004 study from researchers at Montclair State University in New Jersey asked 371 people to &#147;sketch the face of a criminal offender. Eighty-two percent of the sketches contained some form of facial hair.&#148;



In the other half of that study, women with beards were largely ignored. If I was married to a business owner I would only hire bearded women and flamboyantly gay black men. I would never hire white males. White males shoot up schools and sell meth.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> So bottom line is beards are okay for working on sensitive communications equipment and also for working with some of the most impressive industrial technology in the world but unacceptable for your fledgling service company. Got it
> 
> I'd love to read your employee handbook. You have it on PDF?


Equipment could care less if you work on it naked ,maybe you do. Customers on the other hand often form opinions of you based solely on how you appear, sucks but that is life. and although we are a fledgling service company we are following the same system that has created multi million dollar service companies. To be a success follow those who are. Not a difficult concept to grasp. So stand up shake your fist and say " I don't care what the successful companies do, I want my beard"


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

southvalleysparky said:


> In the other half of that study, women with beards were largely ignored. If I was married to a business owner I would only hire bearded women and flamboyantly gay black men. I would never hire white males. White males shoot up schools and sell meth.


hi Cletus :whistling2:


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

****ies carpenter pants

Company tshirt 
Boots and hardhat


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Rochsolid said:


> ****ies carpenter pants
> 
> Company tshirt
> Boots and hardhat


I see what you are trying to do here. This thread just went from this to that.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

If I was any employee of rewire I would insist on a full beard. 
As a piece of ppe. I see those vans rolled over everywhere.
That beard may save someone's face!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wear a cheap polo in the summer and colored sweatshirt in the winter. I wear lightweight white pants in the summer and heavyweight ones in the winter. Oh and redwings all day everyday.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Same thing I mostly wore in the Army. A beat to hell pair of ACU trousers, t-shirt, 2in. web belt, and tan boots, and depending on the site ether my original patrol cap or a hard hat in UCP. I'm easy to identify. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I wear a cheap polo in the summer and colored sweatshirt in the winter. I wear lightweight white pants in the summer and heavyweight ones in the winter. Oh and redwings all day everyday.


Whats the dealio with with pants?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

rewire said:


> No beard policy.












I have been in training all week, so I haven't shaved since Friday. I am so happy to know I can't work for Mr. Rewire.

I wear full sleeve FR2 shirts, and FR2 carhart jeans. Steel toe red wings, hard hat, safety glasses, ear plugs, and gloves. I have a FR2 jacket for when it gets cold here.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Warm weather-Company T shirt, shorts, Redwing 606s, beard.

Cool weather-Company long sleeve Henley, Levis, Justin cowboy boots, beard.

Cold weather-Company mock turtleneck & sweatshirt, flannel lined Carhartt jeans, thinsulate boots,beard.

Shirts tucked in, and a belt on the jeans.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Jeans, beat up sneakers, t shirt. Extremely informal.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

rewire said:


> Equipment could care less if you work on it naked ,maybe you do. Customers on the other hand often form opinions of you based solely on how you appear, sucks but that is life. and although we are a fledgling service company we are following the same system that has created multi million dollar service companies. To be a success follow those who are. Not a difficult concept to grasp. So stand up shake your fist and say " I don't care what the successful companies do, I want my beard"


I worked for a world wide company and my beard was never a problem.


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

I was wearing Riggs workwear jeans with the reinforced back pockets, but the knees don't seem to be holding up as well nowadays. Cheaper denim prolly. I've been trying out some tactical pants (Propper) that are doing nicely. Summertime, yellow or orange tee most times, supply house tees for grungy work. Winter, depends on where I'll be working. With jeans, shirts loose, with tactical pants, tucked in. I'm back to Redwings now, but always work boots or black shoes. No sneakers or hiking type shoes.

Oh, and I sport a beard. Trimmed. Shave a few times a week, but can't do it everyday. I wouldn't work for someone who questioned my loyalty to my family based on whether or not I wore a beard. In fact, anyone who questions my loyalty to my family won't even get the time of day from me.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

rufusTfirefly said:


> Wolverine knock off Redwings, jeans, tshirt, beard, and on current site nomex coveralls


Nomex coveralls AND a beard, I'm guessing not petrochemical


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

Company long sleeve shirt (if the mood strikes I'll sport an IBEW shirt), black Carhartt bibs, Danner loggers. When it's 100+ I'll wear short sleeve, and occasionally a pair of Wranglers.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Grey heavyweight carhartts and black company pocket tee and redwing boots..for winter and clean shorts for summer time.


----------



## greengoat (Sep 6, 2008)

Banana hammock and mesh tank top


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

rewire said:


> You can have a beard for medical or religious reasons. our policy allows for this.


what about long hair for men? my pony tail is down to my belt?
[the hair is for medical reasons, I get depressed when it's short & I can't look so cool]


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> what about long hair for men? my pony tail is down to my belt?
> [the hair is for medical reasons, I get depressed when it's short & I can't look so cool]


Just wait, soon your belt will start going higher and pass your pony tail.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> cowboy boots, worn blue jeans, T-shirt [w/pocket 4 cigs], bandanna on head [color coordinated w/shirt] & pony tail with black ties every 6 inches.
> 
> things I don't wear for work:
> 1.) a tool pouch


So what do you do for a living??


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Doesnt rewire have a mustache..?

If I was applying for a job with an electrical contractor and he told me I'm not allowed to have a beard or goatee I would look at that as the first sign of crazy


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I once had a nurse tell me I shouldn't wear jeans. 
When I asked why she smiled and said, "You hang down the right side of your leg".. 
I didn't understand what she was meaning until she ran her hand down the worn part of my jeans. 
That woman was a babe for sure.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

rewire said:


> You can have a beard for medical or religious reasons. our policy allows for this.


So, as a Catholic, if I applied for a job with a beard and you told me I'd have to shave it off, all I'd have to say is Jesus had a beard and that would be OK? You'd hire me?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> what about long hair for men? my pony tail is down to my belt?
> [the hair is for medical reasons, I get depressed when it's short & I can't look so cool]


The only cool long hair on a dude I have ever seen is Willie Nelson. Rest :no::laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

flyboy said:


> So, as a Catholic, if I applied for a job with a beard and you told me I'd have to shave it off, all I'd have to say is Jesus had a beard and that would be OK? You'd hire me?


No, Catholics don't get special rights. Only Muslims.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The other day I got a call for an estimate at 6:30PM, they asked if I could come during the evening since they work during the day. I was already out so I went right then and there, in my t-shirt, sweatpants, sneakers, and 5 day stubble.




View attachment 29561


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> The only cool long hair on a dude I have ever seen is Willie Nelson. Rest :no::laughing:


saw willie in Dallas a few years ago. AWESOME show! :thumbup:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

wendon said:


> So what do you do for a living??


LOL well, since I haven't found the belt loops on my Klein bag yet, I don't wear them. :whistling2:

God invented back pockets on blue jeans for a reason I figure, and if the hand tools I need for a given job won't fit in my pockets I taught myself how to bend over and pick them up out of the Klein bag next to me.

I've always wondered why some guys carry 900 tools around with them on their hip that they aren't using? all that f*ing weight on your back over the years. I'll pass.


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

3xdad said:


> i knew Lane Staley wasn't dead.


:lol:.....That's some funny chit....I thought EXACTLY the same thing.

As far as work attire, since I'm usually either in front of a blueprint or a computer, it is shorts and a t-shirt in the summer and, sweats in the winter. I'm a creature of comfort....not here to impress anyone.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> "You hang down the right side of your leg"..
> .


Braggart :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You just don't want to know.............:laughing:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cargo shorts, tennis shoes and logo'd Tshirt 12. 

Long pants maybe 10 days a year when a winter storm blows through.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

220/221 said:


> Cargo shorts, tennis shoes and logo'd Tshirt 12.
> 
> Long pants maybe 10 days a year when a winter storm blows through.


What's a winter storm in Arizona like?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drspec said:


> What's a winter storm in Arizona like?


 3-5" of sand with a possible chance of scorpions.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

btharmy said:


> you will have the EEOC and AFL-CIO so far up your a**, you wont be walking right for months.


and NAACP, FBI, and CIA. And none of them can do squat.


this thread in a sentence;

Santa clause is a rapist.


----------



## scott1 (Oct 12, 2012)

..but as far as uniform?



T-shirt with company logo blue jeans or khakis and Lehigh steel toed leather boots


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I just wear a beard. No clothes. arty:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> cowboy boots, worn blue jeans, T-shirt [w/pocket 4 cigs], bandanna on head & pony tail with black ties every 6 inches.
> 
> things I don't wear for work:
> 1.) a tool pouch


Everyone is just a little bit trashier having read that and visualised.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

****ies or Levis ans custom blue shirts, my next stock of shirts will be white w/ sargent stripes.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sergeant stripes with cross electric bolts in the center


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Blue jeans and Red Kap uniform shirts (Tall) I like extra long shirttails as I hate the sight of boxers and\or vertical smile sticking out as the hired man is bending over to work on something in front of the customer.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm off to buy a winter pair of Redwings

gonna stomp on the next Timberlands i see too!


~CS~


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I just wear a beard. No clothes. arty:


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Tan pants and a nice button shirt for when I go to do estimating. And any job that is going to be outside I wear jeans or jean shorts and a tshirt.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Deep v neck combed cotton tee shirt in a pastel color, short denim shorts, Doc Martin ankle boots and a tasteful scarf.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I want smoke pants. Imagine how comfortable those badboys would be? Your junk flinging around past the customer's face, but still concealed to keep you out of jail.


----------



## AcaciaStrain (Feb 28, 2010)

Duluth Trading Fire Hose Flex Pants, Redwing Work Boots, plain tshirt, hat and a full beard.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Carpenter blue jeans, t shirt, chinstrap beard, long hair, and steel toe boots.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

fanelle said:


> Carpenter blue jeans, t shirt, chinstrap beard, long hair, and steel toe boots.


Add a mo to that beard...


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh yea I do have a mustache.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

Short cut off jeans, a wife beater, sandals, full beard, nose ring, lip ring, tattoo on my forehead, and a hard hat on backwards at all times...


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

green light said:


> Short cut off jeans, a wife beater, sandals, full beard, nose ring, lip ring, tattoo on my forehead, and a hard hat on backwards at all times...


Do you scare little children?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

green light said:


> Short cut off jeans, a wife beater, sandals, full beard, nose ring, lip ring, tattoo on my forehead, and a hard hat on backwards at all times...


That sounds just like one of the foreman at my last job.......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

What are you wearing thread?

Been a lot of these gay related topics lately.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Standard daily wear is a company issued cotton uniform; red cap pants, long sleeve button down shirt with a collar and a patch above each front pocket (my name and the company logo). Company policy dictates shirts must be tucked. Timberland boots, baseball cap, safety glasses and ear plugs. (Add more PPE as needed.)


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Summer time.. Short sleeve t shirt..tucked in.. belt..13MWZ Wranglers.. Steel toe cowboy boots, winter.. Long sleeve shirt..tucked in. ball cap <camo> from a supply house. until it gets really cold..Same with a Carhart Jacket...and real cold bibs!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

rewire said:


> And I would be happy to see someone like you go.


Damn, and I thought I was finally making my mom proud of me. I can't believe some of the biggest corporations and governments on the planet have paid for my services. Motorola, General Dynamics, Smurfit and Stone, Louisiana Pacific, USN, DHS, USAF, UAE have actual paid to have this beard wearing (during hunting season and winter) assist them on projects. 
I know that having a beard I must scare the crap out of your customers base consisting of old ladies that are stuck in the 1960s but a full beard keeps my face warm in the winter.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

What if I look uglier without a beard than with a beard?


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

chewy said:


> What if I look uglier without a beard than with a beard?


Epic beard? or cannot look at yourself in the mirror with out a beard?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

RHWilks said:


> Epic beard? or cannot look at yourself in the mirror with out a beard?


I think I look queer without a beard... too queer for pasta.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

LMAO..I understand..I look 12 with out my foo-man-Chew....it has grey in it.. I shave.. everyone treats me like a rookie..with it..nobody doubts me..it looks like I know what I am doing.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

RHWilks said:


> LMAO..I understand..I look 12 with out my foo-man-Chew....it has grey in it.. I shave.. everyone treats me like a rookie..with it..nobody doubts me..it looks like I know what I am doing.


I was 25 when I ran my first job as a foreman. I barely loked like i was out of high school. I soon learned to keep a 5:00 shadow or else everybody kept asking where my boss was. Depending on who was asking I would tell them "I am the boss, how can I help you" or tell them to "hang out a while, he should be back any time now".


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

rewire said:


> your an asshole and I wont hire assholes it has nothing to do with your beard or whose ass you have kissed to keep your job. I don't need an asshole working around me so I don't need you. So screw you and the horse you rode in on.


True spoken words from a true P U S S Y cat. Go drink some milk from mommas nip with that clean shaven face rookie biatch!

Dr. Sparky is the man, how dare you even attempt to speak down to him. 

Back on topic, I was in training all week, so I wore tshirts, and jeans, with my converse slipons. 

Rewire, you're preaching to the choir here, and I think it's time you stop. Not one person here cares about your stupid no beard/ shiny boots bs that you claim. 
I already know how childish you are, and how you will respond to this. Do me a favor, try to comprehend in that tiny, clean shaven, pea body brain of yours, that this is all "constructive criticism"!
Go ahead, and google it......
We will be waiting patiently. :whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I guess the outlaw biker gangster with beard and Harley won't be working for Mr Rewire....


But what if?









Shows up promptly to work on time.









Nice professional office.









Does not leave wire scraps or other debris behind to annoy customer.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

I see people show up in sweatpants and sneakers, their faces covered with stupid tattoos. If you show up in a wife beater and nylon jogging pants, things are not going to go well.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

This guy and his incredible beard (10 Photos)
http://thechive.com/2013/09/26/this-guy-and-his-incredible-beard-10-photos/

This is for you chewy  and also rewire hahaha

# 8&9 are my favorites


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Thursday's attire (xfmr oil samples).


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

chewy said:


> Everyone is just a little bit trashier having read that and visualised.


Hope you feel even trashier now having actually seen :laughing:

One of my Ex's I did leave in Texas took this pic at a pit stop while on a book signing tour back in '03 :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> Hope you feel even trashier now having actually seen :laughing:
> 
> One of my Ex's I did leave in Texas took this pic at a pit stop while on a book signing tour back in '03 :thumbsup:


Haha :thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Always jeans and t-shirts for me. My projectors and clients don't care about how dressy I am. 

Only once did I wear a dress shirt, to a meeting for a major job bid.


----------

